# Retired - want to spend 3 months in Italy



## loft2 (Aug 25, 2014)

My wife and I are seniors who want to live in Italy for three months, study the language and culture. We prefer to not be in heavily touristed area. We would probably not stray far from the community we were living in. A local language school would be helpful.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

which part of ital do you prefer , if you turists go North , but here in abruzzo its italy 50 years ago and we love it


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're just interested in staying for 3 months (well, up to 90 days) you won't have to bother with a visa, which takes much of the hassle out of the project.

A quick google for language schools indicates that many of the "learn Italian in Italy" programs tend to be in some of the more popular tourist areas. Though the notion of learning Italian in Tuscany certainly has its appeal!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## loft2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Then Abruzzo is where I'd like to be (I'll look it up on the map)


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

loft2 said:


> Then Abruzzo is where I'd like to be (I'll look it up on the map)


when i told our freinds in england we had bought a house in abruzzo even some well traveled freinds with lots of money said abruzzo weres that 

I would bare my leg and point rome is on the knee of italy abruzzo is on the back of the knee facing the adreactic sea and yugerslaveria 

Abruzzo is one of the best kept secrets in italy , real food wine ,, people and some of the best senery in italy qand the most temperate weather 

as you gueste we lov abruzzo


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

*Pudd ha ragione*

Best to listen to the Pudd. Lots of furnished places to rent near me in Teramo in the 600 euro/month range. I say go for it.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

i would check Bologna too. I love the food there and there are many universities where I am sure you can learn the language. You will never see the "I Love Bologna" t-shirt, I normally don't see a lot of tourists there. Why bologna? It is the birth place of Parmigiano Reggiano, Mortadella, Ragu or Bolognesa sauce, Balsamic vinegar. If you are a foddie I would check Bologna. Great wine too!
Gaby Around the World: Things to Do in Bologna. Recipe: Torta Barozzi style...


----------



## scarampi (Aug 29, 2014)

You might also want to check out the Piedmont region, we have been here 10 years, midway between Alba and Acqui Terme, and love it.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

re rental prices in the teramo area of abruzzo the average rent in my area is 300 euros per month.


----------

